# Crop Harvest



## Dale K. (Dec 16, 2008)

Wondering how the Harvest is going in the Oakes and Fulerton areas.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not very well. Rain last night, rain today, snow forecast tonight with more rain tomorrow on top of the rain they had last week.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Guessin it'll stay up until????? April maybe...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There was some beans coming down... but now that got halted. Heck my dad is still pulling beat trucks!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

In a word: poorly. I was down there last weekend. Sunday there were a couple guys trying to squeeze some beans in before the rain, but that was about it. They probably got a fair ways by mid-day Monday, when the rain started, but I didn't see a lot of them even out there. There are TONS of beans up.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Did some goose hunting around Rolla/Cando this last weekend. There was actually some wheat still standing around there. I've given up on pheasant season for at least a month.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very little crops out... they may get to it in December. :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ag stats today said 25% of the beans and 2% of the corn are combined in ND. Unlikely anyone will roll on the corn until the beans are done. Three days of rain-snow in the forecast tonight.

The dirt section lines are soft and muddy so don't drive them if you're out and about. Farmers have to pay to fix them up out of their own pocket. Park out of the way and walk.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Farmers have to pay to fix them up out of their own pocket. Park out of the way and walk.


Ain't that the truth! Roads are all tore up in my area and there are a lot of P.O. farmers!


----------

